# 2009 OGF Hawgfest pictures



## Coot (Jan 27, 2006)

Getting ready at the Vermilion on the Lake Lodge


----------



## Coot (Jan 27, 2006)

Weigh in at Quaker Steak & Lube on the Vermilion River


----------



## Coot (Jan 27, 2006)




----------



## Coot (Jan 27, 2006)




----------



## Coot (Jan 27, 2006)




----------



## Coot (Jan 27, 2006)




----------



## eyedream (Aug 24, 2007)

I see Sarah Palin was there, did she fish in that skirt??:glasses-nerdy:


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

Thanks for the pics! Hope the pics keep coming


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Excellent job on those pix! Very nice.

There will be lots more coming later. I just got home and have kids soccer games to get to! 

Thanks for posting them Coot and thanks for all your help. It is so very, very much appreciated.


----------



## Get Fish (Mar 16, 2008)

Very nice pics!!!! I saw you taking pictures, but did not know that was you at the time I saw you.


----------



## Coot (Jan 27, 2006)

Get Fish said:


> Very nice pics!!!! I saw you taking pictures, but did not know that was you at the time I saw you.


People confuse me with Brad Pitt all the time Ken.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks Coot for posting the post and getting them on the site so fast. We noticed you taking them at the weigh in but we were a little busy to tell you thanks at the time. So THANKS!!


----------



## Coot (Jan 27, 2006)

DaleM said:


> Thanks Coot for posting the post and getting them on the site so fast. We noticed you taking them at the weigh in but we were a little busy to tell you thanks at the time. So THANKS!!


I was happy to volunteer my time.

It was a pleasure to meet Jim and Carl and Lundy at the Lodge and help finish with the set up. When I got to the weigh-in it seemed like there were more than enough volunteers from Vemilion and the food bank helping with boats so I grabbed my camera and started clicking (more than 300 pics)

I'm happy to contribute to the event.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Thank-you for your help John, it was a pleasure meeting you as well.
Over 300 pics huh? Wow!
Great clarity and detail in them. !%


----------

